# bunny in a basket



## kathy5 (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

:inlove:Aww..she's just adorable!!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Young Hazel in a basket, held by my son.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 19, 2007)

Peapoo's Easter pictures from last yr '06 

she was 6months old


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Mar 20, 2007)

Aww that's vute


----------



## Roxie (May 29, 2007)




----------



## missyscove (May 29, 2007)




----------



## ellissian (Jun 25, 2007)

Milly snoozing in a basket


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 25, 2007)

How cutes that last pic?


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jun 25, 2007)

*~Bracon~ wrote: *


> How cutes that last pic?


I know I love that pic!! Prince and Rudy love posing for photos


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 14, 2007)

[align=left]







[/align]


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's Scone MacBunny and his basket:


----------



## 12354somebunny (Dec 7, 2007)

Pic of Buttons in her picnic basket/carrier. She was busy shredding paper inside.. see that white piece sticking out from the side of her mouth 






and here's Buttons again, this time in a laundry basket which has been turned into another one of her shredding bins..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW! She's adorable


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

Aww...Scone MacBunny and Buttons are so cute!! 

:inlove:


----------



## 12354somebunny (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks maherwoman! her furry little chest is swelling with pride now


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

Frankie:










Frankie and Chester:






Lexi:


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 23, 2008)

And from Easter '07.....


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 24, 2008)

Millie trying to squeeze her big bum into her half-eaten basket.








Crazy bunny!:craziness:biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 24, 2008)

Lovely pictures, gwhoosh!  I can never get my camera to focus quickly enough to get a bunny in basket picture :?

LOL at Millie :laugh:


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 25, 2008)

Hahaha! That picture of Millie is adorable!! :biggrin2:



> Lovely pictures, gwhoosh!  I can never get my camera to focus quickly enough to get a bunny in basket picture


Thanks! But, oh, you didn't see the outtakes! I used like 5 lbs of craisins and there were probably less than 5 out of 200 pictures that were decent! What you aren't seeing off camera is me holding a tantalizing treat that she is eyeing


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Millie! LOL!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww Millie looks adorable! I love her face! "see, I fit!"


----------



## furryface (Sep 1, 2008)

Does Eating the basket count?

when Lola hasn't dumped them all out her toys live in here (until she destroys it at any rate)


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 28, 2009)




----------

